# Sunday Special - Some Things Fishy!



## luckytrim (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunday Special - Some Things Fishy !


1. Branch of science that studies fish...
2. Blood-sucking eel...
3. Skipjack fish...
4. Pollock and Haddock type....
5. "Tiger of the Sea"...
6. Largest Fish....
7. Largest Predatory Fish...
8. South American Predatory Fish....
9. Devil Fish
10. Recently discovered prehistoric fish
11. Freshwater "Shark"....
12. It Inflates when threatened...
13. Full name for "Musky"...
14. Thai Aquarium Fish...
15. Largest of the Salmon
16. Male carries young in it's pouch...
17. Fish that spawn on the beach under a full  moon...
18. Most Poisonous Fish
19. Fish featured in The Old Man and the Sea....
20. "Sepia Ink" Fish
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Ichthyology
2. Lamprey
3. Tuna
4. Cod
5. Barracuda
6. Whale Shark
7. Great White Shark
8. Piranha
9. Manta Ray
10. Coelacanth
11. Pike
12. Puffer Fish
13. Muskellunge
14. Fighting Fish
15. Chinook
16. Sea Horse
17. Grunion
18. Rockfish
19. Marlin
20. Cuttlefish


----------

